# Litterboxes with wire floors



## Rexy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey! I heard sometimes rabbits need to eat their soft poos. Is this a big problem if you get a litter box with a wire floor and how important is it?

These are the litter boxes I wanted to get. It looked like the wire floor in the square box was a lot lower then triangle box. Does this make a big diff? Like in how often you gotta change the litter or how much you can use?











You guys know any other square litter boxes with wire floors? They seem a lot tougher to find lol!

Oh yeah and I was going to use Wood Stove Pellets or Woody Pet if that makes a diff.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 26, 2009)

A wire litter box, or even cage does not affect a rabbits ability to eat the cecetropes. They eat them as they come out. 

I don't think the height of the wire makes much difference. I have a wire screen that just sits on top of the litter, bit some people have it raised off. It really depends on what works for you. 
How often you completely change the litter depends on the box and your rabbit. For my bonded pair, I change the box every other day and I scrub it clean each time. They do have a second box that is not used as much, so I don't have to clean it as often, but I usually do it about every 4 days. My single rabbit has a large litter box (bottom of a small cage). I have a plastic mesh screen that keeps the poops out of the litter. I scoop out the dirty litter and remove the poops every other day and also add extra litter depending on the day. I empty and scrub her box about once a week. 
I use enough litter to cover the bottom, but not so much that a lot is wasted when I do empty it. I find that if you put newspaper in the bottom, you don't need as much litter. 

Lots of people make a screen for the litter box. Hardware cloth (wire mesh about 1cm by 1 cm or slightly bigger) works. Plastic stitching screens can work, but can be easily chewed. There are many things you can use, but the main goal is to prevent them of eating the litter, kicking it out and sitting in wet litter. 

Some litter boxes marketed for rabbits are too small for them. The triangle ones can be quite small and some rabbit can miss the edge. The rabbit should be able to sit in the box comfortably. A rectangular cat box will work and is generally cheaper than rabbit ones. There is a wider choice with cat ones and some do have a screen.


----------



## Rexy (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool thanks for responding!

I was wondering if the main goal is to prevent them of eating the litter, kicking it out and sitting in wet litter is it even worth it to use a wire screen if you don't have those problems?

I thought it might make cleanup easier. I dunno if thats the case.

Since rabbits don't touch the litter if they have a wire screen does poo smell more because it doesn't get mixed with the odor canceling litter and just sits on top?

I got a rex rabbit too. Is it harder on her paws if she uses one with a wire screen? I wanted to discourage her from spending all her time in the litter box and use her bed more instead. Do rabbits tend to spend less time lounging in the litter box if it has a wire screen?


----------



## JeffS (Dec 30, 2009)

If you find that a wire bottom litter box isn't working out and the hay you buy is cheap you can use a thin layer of hay to cover the litter and prevent digging. Digging is great fun of course, but messy! The hay trick stops Pancake from digging most of the time.

I find that the hard poos don't smell unless they soak in pee.


----------

